# omnijig 7116 info and instruction



## TommyJames10 (Nov 30, 2012)

does forum have info on use of this tool?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Tom . I'm sure the resident experts will have some ideas for you


----------



## TommyJames10 (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum
Watch this video see if it helps
https://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=m-nKJksKu1g


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The manual and parts list have just been uploaded to the Router Reference section:
http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable/48065-porter-cable-omni-jig-7116-a.html#post400660

In looking online for it, i did see a few comments that indicated the PC video was more helpful than the manual. Don't own it and haven't studied, so you can be the judge of that.
Good luck and happy cutting!!
earl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------

